# Dordogne in May ? Help



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

I have just spent 3 hours searching on the dordogne area and all the results seem to relate to August.

Has anyone been in May??

I am going straight from the Peterborough show down to Dover. Then across onto Le Treport for 2 nights. After there it will be onto Loches for 4 nights. 

I did pencil in Camping Le Croiroux at Aubazines for 7 nights but that will only be for the golf. Any one been there??

Then it would be onto Camping Du Port de Limeuil at Limeuil for 7 nights , after that who knows?

Any information on the time of year, sites/aires would be most welcome.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dancer

We've been there in May a couple of times, though not with the truck.

I'd stop worrying if I were you as it will not be crowded at that time of year, and you will have no trouble finding pitches without the restriction of having to book ahead.

The weather should be just about ideal too, though who can tell these days? We went cycling, and some days were a bit too warm for energetic pedalling.

The gouffres and grottes (can never remember which has the river) will be far more enjoyable too, as you will not be jostled by the crowds and will be able to enjoy them so much more.

Lovely area - it will be great.  

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You will have absolutely no problem in May. But don't forget to buy an ACSI discount card where you can stay on sites at the discounted price of between 13 and 15 euros a night. These can be obtained from Vicarious books at a discount from this MHF site.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Dordogne in May?*

From Le Croiroux you could go down to the Dordogne valley at Argentat and on to Beaulieu,(you are in Correze here, not Dordogne) then pick up some golf at Les Trois Soleils complex at Chateau de Montal just outside St Ceré (you are now in the Lot). St. Ceré is a charming small market town.

Lovely to drive around there, Autoire, Loubressac, Bretenoux, Carennac etc. Also Creysse, Meyronne.

Then basically follow the river down to Limeuil, but maybe you know all that? lots of chateaux and sleepy old villages, the ones with nothing of particular tourist interest are the nicest really. Sarlat is fabulous, but maybe park outside and bike in one morning, Wed. and Sat. are market days.

Most places will be open in May, the French have lots of Public Holidays then, and traditionally hold weddings, christenings etc in May and June. Much nicer than in August anyway.

Helen


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

Thanks for info so far. Especially Helen. Now I have to search of all the places Helen mentioned.

Keep it coming Guys. 

I have the asci book the aires book and aires on my TomTom plus the latest CC Europe book. But it's nice to hear from people who say things like 
'you must visit ***** Aires/site it's close to the town etc'.

Word of mouth is so much better on places.

It was the weather I was more bothered about.

I have toured about France for the past 10 years but I haven't been to the Dordogne area before.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Days 4 to 9 of:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-467366.html#467366

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Apart from the obvious places to go such as St Emilion, a nice day trip is to Gouggre De Proumeyssac, Cathedrale de Cristal. It is amazing 

Karl


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Dave

I have already looked at your thread before I made the request for info.

I have put your info into my data base on sites and places to visit.

Thanks.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I am on my way to Fages near Sarlat in the Dordogne tomorrow, we have a small place there. As stated no need for concern there are loads more campsite that you could shake a stick at and most are 1st class, so come on down we have for the last 7 years. The weather is now let alone in May quite warm during the afternoon. The Dordogne is a fabulous area with campsite sent right on the edge of the river.

Wobby


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We usually go in May (and August and September  ).

It is so difficult to predict the weather nowadays, but (without tempting fate) certainly after the first week we find it warm and dry. Perhaps we do not need the air con when on site, but it is well warm enough to sit out fairly long into the evening.

We have never booked and always got into the site of our choice. We like Brantome. Actually I was trying to think of any other sites to pick out for you, but they are all good in their own way  . We tend to stick to the municipal sites which are in or very close to towns/villages so an easy walk to the nearest cafe etc.

May is an excellent time to go as most things are open for the visitor, but not crowded. I have recently bought the DK Eyewitness Travel book on Dordogne, Bordeaux and the Southwest Coast. Although we have been going for about 20 years now, it is still good to read about some of the villages we have not yet been to and need to "do".

Just thought - we love Bergerac, but the campsite (up to last year at least) is very badly maintained - so much so that we do not now stay there. To say the least the facilities are dirty and the ground mucky  I believe there is an aire there which may be worth trying as the town itself is lovely and interesting.

Enjoy your planning and your trip. Wave if you see a MH - it may be us.

Sue


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The Dordogne in May can be a bit chilly sometimes but usually good enough. Whilst many campsites don't open until June there are plenty that will be open as well as loads of aires. We especially like this site:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1427
Which opens early and has a superb location on the river also within easy walking distance of St Julien de Lampon village and market.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Sue

Thanks. Planning? I have been planning since December trouble is as soon as I get over there it can go out the window. What I like about touring is you can change your mind. But I just like to plan.

Thanks gromett and wobby. It's nice to hear others go down to the area in May.

We plan to go for about 6 to 7 weeks but I should imagine that won't be now where near long enough. Oh well I can start off where I finish in September.

We like to go to France in April , May and June and then in September , Sorry if it upsets some but there are very few children about. 

Not that I don't like them I have 5 grand daughters but it's good to get away sometimes


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Dordogne area is brilliant most of the year - but sadly last two May half-terms have been cold there and last year it was VERY wet with floods in last week of May.

We like area South of Bergerac (although not absolutely on the river) with excellent Bastide towns like Villereal and Monflanquin and Breves. It is usually best to park on the outside and walk in - it is never more than 200 - 300 m from the edge to the centre.

Most places will be open and campsites abound with very good facilities and a real welcome.

Enjiy your time there - but planning will probably go straight out of the window once you get there! Follow your fancy: there is so much to see / do in that part of France.

Are we jealous? Yes and No, yes because we would love to be there for more than a week in May and No because we are going July and August!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As to planning I think we are getting the balance right now. Strategically plan in lumps of days, take reference material with you, and be flexible and spontaneous tactically.

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We like this Municipal site - right on the river
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=956


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> We like this Municipal site - right on the river
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=956


That's a nice site Vic but doesn't open until mid June.  
The one I linked to earlier is just across the river but opens earlier.


----------

